# Hamachi relay tunnel trouble



## Th3-1nonly (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello TSF! 

Me and a friend are having troubles with hamachi. We are currently in a network, and all have been working great until now. You see, my friend shows up as a cyan colored connection, supposedly using a high speed relay tunnel. So he cannot play lan games with us, and generally have connection problems with anyone in the contact list. 

Judging by the cyan dot, he is a premium user, only thing is, he is not. We have tried reinstalling hamachi, we have tried wiping hamachi completely, yet nothing works. Anyone have any idea how to fix this ?


----------



## Guitargeek934 (Oct 23, 2011)

constantly switching to relayed-tunnel? - Page 2 - LogMeIn Community

A couple posts down a hero of the internet has posted a solution. Me and a buddy of mine were having the same exact problem and this finally fixed it for us.


----------

